# 2011 Usvta Southern Nationals In Music City,usa



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*2011 USVTA Southern Nationals In Music City,usa*

We would like to invite all the VTA,USGT, and 17.5 TC guys to come to Nashville,TN in Sept for our biggest race of the year. We have been given approval by the USVTA to host the......

*THUNDER RC* *Presents *
*2011 USVTA Southern Nationals *

*in Music City USA *
DATE: 
Sept 23-25th, 2011 

PLACE: 
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207 

TROPHY: 
1ST-5TH Amain 1st in lower mains and TQ 

RULES: 
FULL USVTA AND USGT 
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html 

ENTRY: 
$30 first class, $15 second class 
CLASSES: 
____VTA 
____USGT 
____BONUS CLASS: 17.5 ROAR STOCK SPEC TC on JACO BLUES, 1ST-3RD TROPHY ,$25 ENTRY 

Web info: http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ 

Prizes:concourse & random door drawing 

Sponsors:KRC,HPI,NOVAK,NASHRCREACER.COM,RISK SCIENCES 

pre-register by August 28 and receive a FREE gift 

Name_______________________________Nickname_____________________________ 

Address________________________________ City, State, 

Zip_______________________ 

Phone________________________Email_______________________________________ 

Transponder#1_____________________#2____________________#3_______________ 

Total Classes and amount: #________________________$_________________________ 

SEND ENTRY TO: KRC, PO BOX 70779 NASHVILLE, TN 37207

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/517325-2011-usvta-southern-nationals-music-city-usa.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...ty-usa-vta_thunder_1000_final_flyer11c-1-.pdf

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf

We are adding Jr VTA(under 16) into the event, 5 or more need to show... 

$10 entry that incl a soda and chips 

they will be racing for the Jr VTA title belt....

Thanks to Charlie and the Novak family for sponsoring this event 

they have sent some really nice prizes and give-a-ways 

thanks again

thanks to Rob King and USVTA 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html

I hope you dont miss this event. This race follows in line with the Music City Championship, that has been an awesome event for the last 3 years. It is one of the TOP VTA races in the region if not the country. We hope to keep the same level of competition and fun if not higher. This is going to be the one you talk about for months after...

Cya there and thanks for the support

Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where can you get the new Jaco blues? I didn't know they were out yet! 

If my schedule permits I'll see if some other Indy fellows want to make the trip!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

not sure about that...we are thinking about going with the Sweeps or similar 32's...Jaco Blues are getting harder to find....

We would like to see a group of Indy guys come down...we are really trying to make this race/event the best VTA race ever, along with USGT and 17.5 TC....we would love to have the support of Indy as well as other states/cities...

thanks and cya soon


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would love to make it for 17.5 TC and USGT. A 21.5 and treaded tire spec class is a pretty cool idea. If I had a third chassis I'd do all three!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah the USGT class is alot of fun as well....Im really into it...I liked RCGT, but with 17.5 boosted on asphalt the tires didnt last and we were running the HPI Xpatterns...Now with 21.5 and Stock esc's....man the tire wear in minimal and the speed is still there.... Im seeing this class as a 2nd class between VTA and 17.5...and alot of guys like that idea...as well as the bodies....

We are mostly running the Dynamites ST Radials($14.99) and the HPI Xpatterns and both work great.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

I (Kris Poloncak) from northwesr Indiana will be attending, I mentioned this race to my friend Rob King and there is a chance that he will also be able to make the trip. We are very lucky to have a great following of trans-am in the chicago area, I will do my best to try and get a few other racers to come along. I will be sending my entry form in the next few weeks, looking forward to this race, should be a lot of fun. Good racing to all...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thats really good to hear...I met and raced with Rob over the last 3 years in Chicago at the Scale Nats and once in Cincy for the Grand Slam. 

Im glad some of the Northern States are considering coming down. It really means alot and even might help get VTA kick started for the 2012 Snowbirds, but thats another story.....

I really hope we can make this event the very BEST VTA and USGT race possible....and very much worth the trip...I know every year when I come up there I really cant wait to do it again....

CYA and thanks for the support

Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

rules updated for USVTA... 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*hotel info*

Comfort Inn Opryland Area 
2516 Music Valley Dr., Nashville, TN 
(615) 889-0086 - - 3.7 mi NE 
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us...;promo=gglocal 

Best Western Suites Near Opryland 
201 Music City Circle, Nashville, TN 
(615) 902-9940 - - 3.6 mi NE 
http://www.bestwesterntennessee.com/ 

Fairfield Inn-Opryland 
211 Music City Cir, Nashville, TN 
(615) 872-8939 - - 3.6 mi NE 
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trave...e-at-opryland/ 

Red Roof Inn-Nashville Music 
2460 Music Valley Dr, Nashville, TN 
(615) 889-0090 - - 3.6 mi E 
http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/home 

La Quinta Inn 
2001 Metrocenter Blvd, Nashville, TN 
(615) 259-2130 - 1 review - 2.7 mi SW 
http://www.lq.com/lq/index.jsp


Sleep Inn on Dickerson Rd will be the host hotel, they are going to remodel the hotel like new...Ive spoke with the owner/mgr this week and as soon as he hears from corp we will have a discount/host hotel, for the event...

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Ive got pm's from different areas across the country about the event, from VA to Chi-town, as well as GA,Knox-Vegas, and Memphis... 

Ive also have some early entry forms turned in, if you need one let me know I have plenty of copies 

also....

Thanks to Dan Reino and RTS for the sponsorship for this great event. 

We look forward to using your products like you Purlpe Passion Tire Cleaner 

thanks for your support


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think im going to head down to run usgt and 17.5. looking forward to making it down there and running with you guys again, I had a blast running with you all at the region 5 race a few months back.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats Great news....the event is building alot of attention and its looking like the one not to miss. Im glad that you and other Indy racers are considering supporting this event...Thanks so much and cya soon


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks to Michael Jones and RockStar Paint, LLC for sponsoring and coming to race at this great event...cant wait to see what he paints up next...thanks again 

http://www.rockstarpaint.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

UPDATE..... 

The track will have a new layout prior to this event. 

The track director will be putting in the Vegas layout(or very very very similar), so for those looking for the early shot on that event as well. 

Thunder RC Raceway is 92x50 depending on layout 

Also we will have a food vendor at the event. 

Entry forms are being sent in daily, and plan on posting them at the end of the month...as well as putting this event on RCsign-up.com


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

here are a couple of pics from this past Sundays race...VTA and USGT


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Tech Update*

*!!!!!!!TECH UPDATE!!!!!! 

IF YOU ARE RUNNING VTA WITH A NOVAK BALLASTIC 25.5....PLEASE DO NOT ADVANCE THE TIMMING ON THE MOTOR PAST THE LAST NOTCH ON THE STICKER....IT WILL GET YOU DQ'D!!! 

IF YOUR STICKER HAS BEEN REMOVED OR FELL OFF....SEE THE TECH SO HE/SHE CAN MARK YOUR MOTOR EARLY IN THE DAY.... 

THANKS.... *


this is only for the Ballastic 25.5....if you have a SS, you are ok...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Quick Notes.... 

Donald "TQ" Martin is the 1st to sign-up and pay his entry...thanks 

Entries are coming in...get yours mailed in soon, or see me at the track for a entry form 

Thanks to Rick Hess for the donations 

Prizes are coming in as well 

Only 3 months left to plan for this great event...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*UPDATE...... 

Hey USVTA racers, Ive got a couple of updates to pass along 

For guys running TC in this event, we are going with Solaris Med Tires/rims for the spec tire. Since Jacos are so hard to get....we have them at the track for $30 a set(4). 

For VTA, we are teching tire tread...tread most be visible across the whole tire...my suggestion would be mount a new set now and run them two or 3 times and then save them for this event. 

We are also giving away a Novak 25.5 Ballastic motor(NEW) and a Novak GTB2 Racing ESC low profile(NEW), as well as many many other gifts.. 

and last,....Dominos Pizza will be the food vendor sponsor...we are working out the details now....discounted or free pizza to all paid racers.... 

thanks to everybody that is supporting the event and get those entries mailed in...the list is growing*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*FREE DOMINOS PIZZA for all paid entries. 

thanks to Kelly and the Dominos Pizza family for the sponsorship and support*


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I think there will be several from The Gate making the trip. Looking forward to it.

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I think there will be several from The Gate making the trip. Looking forward to it.
> 
> chuck


Thank you Cleveland for the support...Im happy to hear this...and so will Dirla/Nash


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Ask Dirla if I can have my can of Paragon back.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Ask Dirla if I can have my can of Paragon back.


you know if he has some Paragon...he aint coming off it...lol..but even if he doesnt, we got plenty at the track, as well as SXT 3.0

Thanks again and Ill pass the word...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey everybody, I just to remind everyone that if you send in your entry in before August 28th, you will recieve a *FREE* gift....Prizes and gifts are coming in, and they are some really nice items....not to mention the trophies are to die for. 

Get your entry in as soon as possible, we will fill the building, parking lot and the dirt room if needed... 

Entries and conformation of attendance are coming in daily...from Chicago,Cleveland,North Carolina,Indy,ATL,N. Georgia,Kentucky,Knoxville,Alabama,Texas,Florida,Memphis, and more...dont get left out on the 

*2011 USVTA Southern Nationals*....its not the one you want to miss, see you soon and thank you for the support of the event


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thank you Sir Goony's and Knoxville VTA (ROCCK)*

2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY 

THUNDER RC has worked hard on promoting one of the biggest events you will see this year the 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals in Music City USA is scheduled for 
Sept 23-25th, 2011. There is no better way to celebrate the end of a great summer of racing than a overnight road trip with your rc buddies. One of my favorite RC buds, Bryan Menard, is looking into hotels and other trip details. You can PM him (CORRRCR) for info on that. You can get more on RC Tech by clicking here 


http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-f...-city-usa.html 

thank you for the advertising and support...hope all of you make it to the event..


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*HOST HOTEL and Sign-ups*

HOST HOTEL and Sign-ups 

Thank you to Sleep Inn on Dickerson Road for being the host hotel. They have recently remodel the hotel(still going on). And has given us a price of $49.99 for double beds. 

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464 

Sleep Inn (TN464) 
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207 
Phone: (615) 227-8686 
Fax: (615) 227-8894


You can now sign up on RCSIGNUP.COM 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2148


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Prizes and Entries*

Prizes and gifts are coming in...we have close to 100 prizes and gifts to give-a-way...make sure you are not left out...get signed up and/or fill out your entry and bring/mail it to me asap.... 

we have put a 100 entry as a cap for the event....and its filling really fast... 

dont forget that you can sign up are RCsignups.com 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2148 

or fill out the flyer and mail it 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf 

thank you, 

Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like we're starting to get a good group of guys to come down and run this event with y'all.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like we're starting to get a good group of guys to come down and run this event with y'all.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


im making plans to come too!:wave:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like we're starting to get a good group of guys to come down and run this event with y'all.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


thank you INDY, we hope we can put on a race just as good as you guys do....I really thank you for supporting this event...it really helps when you are putting so much into it..thank you again


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> im making plans to come too!:wave:


sweet...thank you as well


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

here is some updated hotel info for the VTA guys coming to Nashville in Sept

If you are trying to book a room at the host hotel, Sleep Inn, when you call in make sure you tell them that you are attending the : 
2011 USVTA Southern Nationals in Music City,USA 
the rooms are under that name.... 

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464 

Sleep Inn (TN464) 
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207 
Phone: (615) 227-8686 
Fax: (615) 227-8894 

thank you again


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got signed up today, can't wait! :hat:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> Got signed up today, can't wait! :hat:


thank you for the support...

you Indy guys are bringing the whole gang...as well as Knoxville, I think they are bringing around 11 racers...and Indy and GA are about tie with 5-7 each...

Thanks to all of you for such great support...its makes for some of the BEST racing...cya soon and thanks again


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

updated flyer 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thank you Gareth and Boca Bearings for the support and very nice gifts for this event 

http://bocabearings.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Scott P. and Car Quest Auto Parts for the donations and gifts 

http://www.carquest.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

okay guys we have shirts for sale at $20 each, get them early, limited to first come first serve. 

size med-5xl 

I need to get an idea of what size you would like....and how many you need....pm me or post it up..... 

also for you guys that havent signed up yet....get your entry form in soon, even if you dont pay...we are getting alot of sponsors and I want to make sure we have enough prizes and food for everybody... 

so far we are on track to making this a "Cant miss event".....we got confirmation from all over....come get some...

I will post up pics of the shirt and example trophy this weekend


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sending my entry in on mon. Put me down for a xxl tshirt. Can I pay for my shirt with my entry?

thanks
chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Sending my entry in on mon. Put me down for a xxl tshirt. Can I pay for my shirt with my entry?
> 
> thanks
> chuck


thank you...and yes you can...send it with your entry

we are going to have a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*T-shirts*

example pics up


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> example pics up


NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks what sizes do you guys need?...


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> thanks what sizes do you guys need?...


xxl.....i mean XXL!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> xxl.....i mean XXL!


thanks, I got you on the list..anybody else?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*hey guys, I just want to thank all of you for the support. Ive got close to 70 entries and another 10-20 possibles. 

Ive also got orders for 30+ shirts. If you have not given me your size, please do asap. I dont want anybody going without, but I dont want to over order as well. 

We are going to post a list of names next week of all the racers that plan to attend the event. I hope you get your entry in or call me so I can add you to the list, and dont forget your t-shirt size. 

Time is going fast, and the event will be here sooner than you know it.... 

2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY, USA....THE ONE NOT TO MISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf*


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The checks in the mail!

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

and the list grows by the day....

thanks and cya soon


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Roll call*

Im looking for a head count of racers(vta,usgt, and tc) that may attend the USVTA Southern Nats...trying to give Dominos and t-shirt co. some numbers, plus Dirla needs some as well to try and see about sodas and chips and such...

please pm me even if you "might" come and attend....I know alot have already, and thank you for that...but if you havent and you own a VTA,USGT,or TC...please pm me or just call..615-851-1876

thanks,
Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard 

NEW LIST WILL BE POSTED TUESDAY AUG 9TH


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> Im looking for a head count of racers(vta,usgt, and tc) that may attend the USVTA Southern Nats...trying to give Dominos and t-shirt co. some numbers, plus Dirla needs some as well to try and see about sodas and chips and such...
> 
> please pm me even if you "might" come and attend....I know alot have already, and thank you for that...but if you havent and you own a VTA,USGT,or TC...please pm me or just call..615-851-1876
> 
> ...


new list?? wheres the old 1??


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

brand new...fresh out of the package new..lol...1st list of possibles and 100%


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

did you get my pm?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*The list*

here is the 1st list...I left several name off the list due to name and class...if you want to be added pm your info please. Also if I have spoke with you about attending, send me your info as well.....the 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals are coming ....


VTA 

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jason Gentry 
Mike Ottinger 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Tommy Ussery 
Aaron Rivers 
Jason Gouge 
Scott Pincher 
Raheen Demarst 
William Moncief 
Chris Brooks 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Daniel Foster 
Byran Maynard 
Justin Oliver 
Kevin Cole 
Armando Grissmo 
Cliff Dobbs 
Rodney Barrett 
Clarence Grisham 
Julio Hernandez 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Chuck Macklin 
Randy Bailey 
Scott Davis 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Micheal Lee 
Scott Black 
Josh Aslinger 
Eddie Fry
Kody Fry
Ben Puterbaugh 
Kent Ball 
Joseph Sessem 

USGT 

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jeremy Bono 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Aaron Rivers 
Scott Pincher 
William Moncief 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Tim Moore 
Chris Wampler 
Eddie Leonard 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Chris Leach 
Brad Norris 
Kevin Cole 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutledge 
Rodney Barrett 
Julio Hernadez 
Michael Beiling 
Ben Puterbaugh

17.5 TC 

Bryan Klamer 
Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutledge 
Stuart Owensby 
Cody Woods 
Clarence Grisham 
Dorien Delbridge 
Mike Wise 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Fenstermacher 
TJ Moore
Brian Letrich

Jr VTA

David Owens Jr
Quinn Oppenheim
Chriss Butts
Dorien Delbridge



I have several more to add....just need more info on them...class full name and such....if you have pm'd me about attending, please send me an entry form or pm me this info, so you can be added...

thank you for your support, and get ready to dance your best dance....


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

edit list


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

VTA 

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jason Gentry 
Mike Ottinger 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Tommy Ussery 
Aaron Rivers 
Jason Gouge 
Scott Pincher 
Raheen Demarst 
William Moncief 
Chris Brooks 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Daniel Foster 
Byran Maynard 
Justin Oliver 
Kevin Cole 
Armando Grissino 
Cliff Dobbs 
Rodney Barrett 
Clarence Grisham 
Julio Hernandez 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Chuck Macklin 
Randy Bailey 
Scott Davis 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Micheal Lee 
Scott Black 
Josh Aslinger 
Eddie Fry 
Kody Fry 
Kent Ball 
Joseph Sessem 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Denton Lesslie 
Chad Sharp 
Mike Faunce 
Joe Loudy 
Von Perry 
Chuck Moores 

USGT 

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jeremy Bono 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Aaron Rivers 
Scott Pincher 
William Moncief 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Tim Moore 
Chris Wampler 
Tommy Ussery 
Eddie Leonard 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Chris Leach 
Brad Norris 
Kevin Cole 
Cliff Dobbs 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Rodney Barrett 
Julio Hernadez 
Michael Beiling 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Von Perry 

17.5 TC 

Bryan Klamer 
Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Stuart Owensby 
Cody Woods 
Clarence Grisham 
Dorien Delbridge 
Mike Wise 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Fenstermacher 
TJ Moore 
Brian Letrich 
Dustin Roberts 
Jesse Carnell 
Chad Sharp 
Von Perry 

Jr VTA 

David Owens Jr 
Quinn Oppenheim 
Chriss Butts 
Dorien Delbridge 
Clay Gilbert 



48 VTA's...3 more to add 
27 USGT's..2 more to add 
18 TC's... 
5 Jr VTA's..4 more to add 

thanks for all the support...more info coming later this evening


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Myron-how long is the drive straight thru from my place to the Nats?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ercwhtsd said:


> Myron-how long is the drive straight thru from my place to the Nats?


hey Eric, Ive done it in 8 hours, and thats with the Baby...but I also carry a badge and a gun...lol...no serious you can do it in 9 hours 30 min.....easy, 

it seem alot shorter for me cause Ive done it so many times...but its not as bad as it seems...once you get to Chi, then Indy, then Louisville, then Bowling Green, and bam...Nashville is just around the corner

but it will be worth the drive, also thanks again, she is very nice and Im going with her...on the thing we talked about yesterday, thanks again, and hope to cya soon ..


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Good to hear about your phone conversation, (2) double fat boys for me please.

Let's see, Kevin Cole is gonna be there, teenager with a learner's permit, race all day on saturday at the Hurricane, drive thru the night to run at the Inagural Southern Nats with a great group of guys and get my a** handed to me.

Doable....very doable


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ercwhtsd said:


> Good to hear about your phone conversation, (2) double fat boys for me please.
> 
> Let's see, Kevin Cole is gonna be there, teenager with a learner's permit, race all day on saturday at the Hurricane, drive thru the night to run at the Inagural Southern Nats with a great group of guys and get my a** handed to me.
> 
> Doable....very doable


well thats a plan and support for this event...be safe and see you soon...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Batman you have a pm

Thanks


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ercwhtsd said:


> Good to hear about your phone conversation, (2) double fat boys for me please.
> 
> Let's see, Kevin Cole is gonna be there, teenager with a learner's permit, race all day on saturday at the Hurricane, drive thru the night to run at the Inagural Southern Nats with a great group of guys and get my a** handed to me.
> 
> Doable....very doable



O! NO!..NOT YOU TOO!

it will be nice to race with you again & im sure ill see you in the winter:tongue:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> O! NO!..NOT YOU TOO!
> 
> it will be nice to race with you again & im sure ill see you in the winter:tongue:


Eric pm you and RJ info, class and such...thanks..


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*New and Recap*

ok USVTA Fans....look at what we did....here is a recap of info for the 

2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY ,USA 

Dates: Weekend of Sept 23-25, Friday Practice, Saturday Quals, Concourse, Sunday LCQ, and mains 

Place: Thunder RC Raceway @ 810 Cherokee Ave. Nash,TN 

Track: Indoor carpet w/ A/C and new layout, hold 70 bodies, but we do have an off-road room for extra pit space, 92x50 

Class: VTA,USGT,TC, and Jr VTA 

Entry: $30 first class, $15 second class, Bonus class $25 TC stock & $10 Jr VTA 

Rules: USVTA for VTA and USGT...incl NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker, and for USGT, GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies )..TC is ROAR Stock 17.5 on Solaris Med Tires/rims 

Hotel: $49.99 for racers, just mention the event..... 
Sleep Inn (TN464) 
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207 
Phone: (615) 227-8686 
Fax: (615) 227-8894 

Food: Dominos Pizza is helping with the food, and Nashrcracer is doing sodas, to all paid entries, it will be served 

Prizes: Sign-up and pay your entry by Aug 28th and recieve a FREE door prize. Random drawings for prizes all weekend. Concouse for all 3 classes will have a prize, 

Sponsors:KRC,Nashrcracer.com,Novak,HPI,Boca,Rockstar Paints,Carquest,RTS products,USVTA,Risk Science,Domino Pizza, 

Event Shirts: $20 each, if you have not order your , I will have some extras, but not many 

Trophy: 1st-5th A-main, 1st lower mains, 1st-3rd TC, Jr VTA title belt 

****Possible Format:VTA & USGT will do 1 IFMAR qual,3 heads ups qual @ 6min each, then triple A-main will be 8 min each, lower mains will do single 8 min mains****....depending on turn-out TC will be 6min quals and 6min mains IFMAR 

Tech: will be all day every day 

List has grown to above 100 entries, please send in your form and entry fee in asap, to secure your spot....once 90% of the entry is in, we will close sign-ups, via rcsignups,pm,email,phone calls, and regular mail...I really dont want to turn away anybody, but we have a lot, and I mean a lot of people coming from out-of-town, and I want them to be able to hit the HWY at a good time....also we are considering opening the door Thursday for extra practice/tune...but that depends on entry as well. 

Guys my name is Myron Kinnard, and Im a VTA On-road RC racer.....this is my gift to the hobby I love and want to share with all RC racers across the country.....Thank you from the bottom and top of my heart for your support, and sponsorship for what we hope to be one of the BEST EVER onroad events you ever get to attend... I will do my best not to let any of you down, thank you and see you in Sept...or sooner 

so did I miss anything?,,,hope not...well if I did, pm me it..thanks again.. 


http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-f...-city-usa.html 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/Thun...ionals2011.pdf 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=329257 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf 

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Novak/167320359862 

http://www.rockstarpaint.com/ 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-f...-city-usa.html 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=2148 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/Thun...ionals2011.pdf 

http://bocabearings.com/ 

http://www.carquest.com/ 

VTA 
Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jason Gentry 
Mike Ottinger 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Tommy Ussery 
Aaron Rivers 
Jason Gouge 
Scott Pincher 
Raheen Demarst 
William Moncief 
Chris Brooks 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Daniel Foster 
Byran Maynard 
Justin Oliver 
Kevin Cole 
Armando Grissino 
Cliff Dobbs 
Rodney Barrett 
Clarence Grisham 
Julio Hernandez 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Chuck Macklin 
Randy Bailey 
Scott Davis 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Micheal Lee 
Scott Black 
Josh Aslinger 
Eddie Fry 
Kody Fry 
Kent Ball 
Joseph Sessem 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Denton Lesslie 
Chad Sharp 
Mike Faunce 
Joe Loudy 
Von Perry 
Chuck Moores 
Julie Thomas 
Brent Robbins 
George Hall 

USGT 
Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jeremy Bono 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Aaron Rivers 
Scott Pincher 
William Moncief 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Tim Moore 
Chris Wampler 
Tommy Ussery 
Eddie Leonard 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Chris Leach 
Brad Norris 
Kevin Cole 
Cliff Dobbs 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Rodney Barrett 
Julio Hernadez 
Michael Beiling 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Von Perry 

17.5 TC 
Bryan Klamer 
Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Stuart Owensby 
Cody Woods 
Clarence Grisham 
Dorien Delbridge 
Mike Wise 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Fenstermacher 
TJ Moore 
Brian Letrich 
Dustin Roberts 
Jesse Carnell 
Chad Sharp 
Von Perry 
Scott Fuller 
Willie Thomas 

Jr VTA 

David Owens Jr 
Quinn Oppenheim 
Chriss Butts 
Dorien Delbridge 
Clay Gilbert


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

starrx said:


> O! NO!..NOT YOU TOO!
> 
> it will be nice to race with you again & im sure ill see you in the winter:tongue:


 No worries for you Von, I doubt I will be much of a threat . You have steadily gotten faster every time I have had the pleasure to run with you.

Besides, I have to try and come all the way from the back of the pack to have a shot at running with the fast guys.

Now, the question is, run the old car that has been so nice to me, or run the new car.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ercwhtsd said:


> No worries for you Von, I doubt I will be much of a threat . You have steadily gotten faster every time I have had the pleasure to run with you.
> 
> Besides, I have to try and come all the way from the back of the pack to have a shot at running with the fast guys.
> 
> Now, the question is, run the old car that has been so nice to me, or run the new car.


thanks! but if it wasnt for you..i wouldnt be half as good/fast as im in vta..so thanks again...i was thinking about gettin a new car myself...let the tub tc4 R.I.P


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

whatever car you run get ready to race like you have never raced before


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> whatever car you run get ready to race like you have never raced before


i can dig it:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

cap off coming...we are getting so many extras racers, we are going to make a decision on opening practice for Thursday as well.....got some guys coming a day early...I will post about it later this week...

Send in your entry forms or signup on RCsignups....soon

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2148

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Really looking forward to this one!

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

me too....Im very happy with what has happen so far


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Gonna be an awesome Race...dont miss out guys!

EA


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

EAMotorsports said:


> Gonna be an awesome Race...dont miss out guys!
> 
> EA


I think some of these guys want stiff comp in TC with you?....on your home track...all I can say is they better bring it.:thumbsup:

I hope the BEST of the BEST in all 4 classes comes and enjoy the event...you will be up against alot of comp, but will have just as much fun...good luck to all of you and thanks for all of the support...its really overwhelming:wave:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

EA, You coming up to the Vegas Warmup at The Gate. Seaball misses you!

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Updated entry and cap*

well USVTA racers, Ive been informed that we will stop taking entries once we reach 120....we are at 116 as of now, that doesnt mean all 116 will show, but with the amount of PAID entries coming in, we will reach the 100 PAID entry mark very soon, which will close signups all together....we still have options on the table for more pit space in the offroad room 

I wish we could add 50 more, but that would require an extra day or two of racing and practice. We will run a tight ship as always at Thunder RC. Dirla has told me that he will make it work. 

I hope everyone on the list comes and enjoy the 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals. It will be the most comp and fun you will ever have at an event like this. 

REMEMBER 

all paid entries in by Aug 28th will get a FREE gift 

entry is only $30 for 1st class 

Sleep Inn is giving rooms for us at $49.99 for doubles 

Event shirts are only $20 

you can mail in a entry form with check or money order 

you can sign up on RCsignups and pay there with Paypal 

or see me at the track for cash,check or money order 

Also you can pay the day of, but be aware pit space will go to paid entries 1st...1st paid 1st served 

I really would hate for somebody not be able to get in this event caused it "SOLD" out, but the only way to secure your spot is to get your entry in ASAP.... 

thanks again for all the support and I will see ALL of you soon 

Battman 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ThunderSouthernNationals2011.pdf 

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2148


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*getting closer!!!!!!!*


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

BATTMAN, you have p.m.
Thanks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

gotcha


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Trophy update*

We are very lucky to have people around us that love this hobby as much as they do, we are bumping up the trophy count, here is the rundown, 

*VTA* 
National Title 
TQ,1st-5th A main 
1st B,C,D,E, & F mains 

*USGT* 
National Title 
TQ,1st-5th A main 
!st B,C & D mains 

*TC 17.5* 
TQ,1st-5th A main 
1st B & C mains 

*Jr VTA *
Jr VTA title belt 
1st-5th 

*Concourse* 
1st-3rd 

We will also have a ton of prizes for early entry, concourse, random door, and much much more...guys you dont want to miss this event.... 

signup,call, or send in your entry before its to late....paid enties are coming in daily....its less than a month away.... 

*2011 USVTA Southern Nationals in Music City, USA...IS COMING SEPT 23rd-25th, 2011*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

get your concourse on...!!!!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i just got my days off of work..friday & that monday...whooooo!:thumbsup:

can we get another list update??


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> i just got my days off of work..friday & that monday...whooooo!:thumbsup:
> 
> can we get another list update??


great!!!...Ill post it...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*The list*

*VTA *

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jason Gentry 
Mike Ottinger 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Tommy Ussery 
Aaron Rivers 
Jason Gouge 
Scott Pincher 
Raheen Demarst 
William Moncief 
Chris Brooks 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Daniel Foster 
Byran Maynard 
Justin Oliver 
Kevin Cole 
Armando Grissino 
Cliff Dobbs 
Rodney Barrett 
Clarence Grisham 
Julio Hernandez 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Chuck Macklin 
Randy Bailey 
Scott Davis 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Micheal Lee 
Scott Black 
Josh Aslinger 
Eddie Fry 
Kody Fry 
Kent Ball 
Joseph Sessem 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Denton Lesslie 
Chad Sharp 
Mike Faunce 
Joe Loudy 
Von Perry 
Chuck Moores 
Julie Thomas 
Brent Robbins 
George Hall 
Rich Orobitg
Eric Whiteside
Joe Young
Brian Smith
Jason Heavin
Ned Schmaltz


*USGT* 

Donald Martin 
David Owens Sr 
Jeremy Bono 
Bill Wilusz 
AJ Wilusz 
Aaron Rivers 
Scott Pincher 
William Moncief 
Jeff Fredrick 
Darrell Moncief 
Tim Moore 
Chris Wampler 
Tommy Ussery 
Eddie Leonard 
Josh Butts 
Hayden Pierre 
Chris Leach 
Brad Norris 
Kevin Cole 
Cliff Dobbs 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Rodney Barrett 
Julio Hernadez 
Michael Beiling 
Ben Puterbaugh 
Von Perry 
RJ Whiteside
Chris Crowder
Eric Whiteside
Rick Hess 
Bryan Klamer

*17.5 TC* 

Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Stuart Owensby 
Cody Woods 
Clarence Grisham 
Dorien Delbridge 
Mike Wise 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Fenstermacher 
TJ Moore 
Brian Letrich 
Dustin Roberts 
Jesse Carnell 
Chad Sharp 
Von Perry 
Scott Fuller 
Willie Thomas 
RJ Whiteside
Joe Young
Chris Crowder
Dave Johnson
Mike Blick
Danny Bracken 

*Jr VTA* 

David Owens Jr 
Quinn Oppenheim 
Chriss Butts 
Dorien Delbridge 
Clay Gilbert
Kyle Black


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW!!...THAT IS SOME LIST...you did a good job of getting this 2gether...if only half of the ppl came it would still be a big event for onroad:thumbsup:

i think i just got nervous:drunk:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> WOW!!...THAT IS SOME LIST...you did a good job of getting this 2gether...if only half of the ppl came it would still be a big event for onroad:thumbsup:
> 
> i think i just got nervous:drunk:


thanks...its alot of work and keeping up with, but Im very happy to do it for my home track, Thunder RC, and all the VTA,GT, and TC guys all over...I hope it is something everyone will enjoy and keep as memories for a great race and event that didnt disappoint...

...but dont be nervous, the race is for championships, trophies, glory, prizes, and others....but mostly and importantly...for FUN!!!!...

my gift to all of you who have put time,effort, and money...as well as skill, into this hobby...thank you all, cause without you, things like this wouldnt happen...Im happy to donate and give my all to help give back to the on-road(VTA) program...you guys deserve it

Cya in a couple of weeks....

ps...get those entries in...I got 6 today via mail...90% is getting closer


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*FREE GIFT for early sign-ups*

*I want to thank all the racers that have got their entry in by August 28th...Its a real big help for me when planning trophies,prizes,food, shirts, and space, as well as time frames. 

By you guys signing up early I want to reward you with a FREE gift. 

Thanks again. 

Also for those who have not paid your entry or shirt, please get those in asap. This event is almost full and Ive been told several times that those who pay 1st get 1st shot at pits 

NOTE: Thursday practice is still on the bubble, but if as many ppl show as planned...we will open shop at 6pm Thursday nite for practice 

Thanks to all of you again for the support...and I cant wait to see you all come Sept 23-25th for the ................* 


2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY, USA...CYA THERE!!!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Update trophy info*

***TROPHY UPDATE**

well it keeps getting better and better the closer we get. I have news that we will be extending the VTA class trophy count to the top 10 in the A-main. 

So VTA will be 1st-10th in the Amain....thanks to the great sponsors and donations that make this possible... 

also I was asked why this event is so big right now...well here are some of the rundown.... 

First let me say that you have my promise you don't want to miss it. I've gone through all the hoops and fire to make this event as big as possible. For me to do this is straight cause I love my hobby and VTA...period...but you also get 

Free pizza from Dominos 

Free sodas form Nashrcracer 

Sleep Inn rooms with breakfast and double queen bed for $49 a nite and only 5-8 minutes from track. 

A lot of top VTA USGT and TC talent that normally would not get a chance to race each other cause of the distance. But at this race you will see the best form the North,South,East, and some West, go head to head for the right to be called NATIONAL CHAMPION!!! 

More prizes and trophies than the law should allow, from Novak,Boca,HPI,KRC,Hobby Lobby,Car Quest,RTS,Rockstar Paints and more 

A chance to be part of one of the largest onroad races of the year. 

New layout, that will give no one the home track advantage 

Only 3 classes, which allows for more ppl in each class for more prestige wins and placement. 

Gives the locals who have never been to a big event a chance to do so, as well as out of town guys whom have never as well 

Photo and video of the event 

Cool event shirts, that are only $20 

Entry thats ONLY $30 for first class, and only $15 for second 

And most of all....FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And many many more....so dont miss out...Im doing everything possible to make sure you all enjoy this event and come back for more next year, Ill be working on that soon..lol..no I really am.... 

cya soon, and thanks for the support *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*More sponsors!!!!*

*Hey USVTA racers.....I am very happy to pass this along to you guys 

Thanks to "Dino" and the Brevard Electric Auto Racers out of Florida for donating TWO!! $50 gift certificates. 1 to be awarded to the Winner of the VTA class, the other to be awarded to the VTA Concours winner. 

and also to Phil's Hobby Shop in Ft Wayne, they are matching Dino with another $50 for USGT winner and $50 for USGT concourse winner!!! 

now thats some real good support... 

Thanks for the donation and support. and make sure you support these hobby stores....thanks again 

http://www.philshobbyshop.com/catalog/ 

http://www.bear-rc.com/ 

PS....and more coming..... *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*VTA (59)* 

Jon McGreggor-Hawaii 
Ned Schmaltz-SC 
Joe Young-SC 
Eric Whiteside-IL 
Julie Thomas-MI 
Chuck Moores-TN 
Ben Puterbaugh-OH 
Daniel Foster-TN 
Josh Butt-KY 
Darrell Moncief-TN 
Chris Brooks-GA 
William Moncief-TN 
Scott Pincher-TN 
Aaron Rivers-TN 
AJ Wilusz-IN 
Bill Wilusz-IN 
Micheal Lee-KY 
Scott Davis-TN 
Chuck Macklin-OH 
Julio Hernandez-TN 
Armando Grissino-FL 
Justin Oliver-TN 
Bryan Maynard-TN 
Raheen Demarst-TN 
Jason Gouge-TN 
Jason Gentry-TN 
David Owens-TN 
Donald Martin-TN 

*Contact me please* 

Mike Ottinger 
Tommy Ussery 
Jeff Fredrick 
Rodney Barrett 
Kevin Cole 
Cliff Dobbs 
Clarence Grisham 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Eddie Fry 
Joe Loudy 
Denton Lesslie 
Randy Bailey 
Melvin Lee 
Joseph Sessum 
Mike Faunce 
Josh Aslinger 
Kent Ball 
Chad Sharpe 
Von Perry 
Rich Orabitg 
Brent Robbins 
Jason Heavin 
Richard Yeager 
Dave Johnson 
Brian Smith 
George Hall 
Chris James 
Scott Black 
Hayden Pierre 

*USGT (30)* 

Chris Crowder-NC 
RJ Whiteside-IL 
Micheal Beiling-TN 
Ben Puterbaugh-OH 
Josh Butt-KY 
William Moncief-TN 
Scott Pincher-TN 
Aaron Rivers-TN 
AJ Wilusz-IN 
Bill Wilusz-IN 
Julio Hernandez-TN 
Jeremy Bono-TN 
David Owens-TN 
Donald Martin-TN 

*Contact me please* 

Rick Hess 
Von Perry 
Cliff Dobbs 
Brad Rutland 
Mike Jones 
Kevin Cole 
Bryan Klamer 
Rodney Barrett 
Brad Norris 
Chris Leach 
Hayden Pierre 
Eddie Leonard 
Chris Wampler 
Tim Moore 
Jeff Fredrick 
Tommy Ussery 

*17.5 TC (24)* 

Danny Bracken-GA 
Joe Young-SC 
RJ Whiteside-IL 
Willie Thomas-MI 
Staurt Owensby-AL 

*Contact me please* 

TJ Moore 
Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Brad Rutland 
Cody Woods 
Brian Letrich 
Clarence Grisham 
Dorien Delbridge 
Mike Wise 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Ferstermacher 
Dustin Roberts 
Jesse Carnell 
Chad Sharpe 
Von Perry 
Scott Fuller 
Mike Blick 
Dave Johnson 

*JR VTA (7)* 

Chris Butt-TN 
Quinn Oppenheim-GA 
David Owens Jr-TN 

*Parents contact me please* 

Dorien Delbridge 
Clay Gilbert 
Kyle Black 
Kody Fry


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> *VTA (59)*
> 
> Jon McGreggor-Hawaii
> Ned Schmaltz-SC
> ...


you got pm


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

back at cha


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*More sponsors!!!!*

At&T is getting into RC racing by donating Bluetooth headsets to this event. 

I would like to thank AT&T and B&B for the donations


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

How about Gibson donating a guitar?

chuck


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> How about Gibson donating a guitar?
> 
> chuck


Mackin, are you going to play it for us?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> How about Gibson donating a guitar?
> 
> chuck


hummmm...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*More sponsors!!!!*

I would like to thank the great people at Parma PSE and Steve as well for getting onboard to help support and sponsor this event with some great gifts and prizes

Thank you Steve and Parma PSE


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Jr VTA Title Belt*

What do....Dan Gurney #98 Mercury Cougar, George Follmer #16 Ford Mustang, and Swede Savage #48 Plymouth Barracuda have in common ?

they are all on the

*2011 USVTA Southern National Jr VTA Title Belt*


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> Mackin, are you going to play it for us?


Planning on it.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Planning on it.


are you given out lessons?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I don't think so, but I sure wouldn't smash it like Kyle Busch did a couple years ago. I sure would play it though!

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I don't think so, but I sure wouldn't smash it like Kyle Busch did a couple years ago. I sure would play it though!
> 
> chuck


ygpm...thanks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*its coming....2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

this past Sunday USGT A-main

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddg0fY3Al7g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Updated entry and cap*

VTA (59) 

Chip Sears-IN 
Jason Heavin-TN 
Tony Williams-OH 
Ned Schmaltz-SC 
Joe Young-SC 
Eric Whiteside-IL 
Julie Thomas-MI 
Chuck Moores-TN 
Ben Puterbaugh-OH 
Daniel Foster-TN 
Josh Butt-KY 
Darrell Moncief-TN 
Chris Brooks-GA 
William Moncief-TN 
Scott Pincher-TN 
Aaron Rivers-TN 
AJ Wilusz-IN 
Bill Wilusz-IN 
Micheal Lee-KY 
Scott Davis-TN 
Chuck Macklin-OH 
Julio Hernandez-TN 
Armando Grissino-FL 
Justin Oliver-TN 
Bryan Maynard-TN 
Raheen Demarst-TN 
Jason Gouge-TN 
Jason Gentry-TN 
David Owens-TN 
Donald Martin-TN 

Contact me please 

Mack McCulley 
Jeff Johnson 
Mike Ottinger 
Tommy Ussery 
Rodney Barrett 
Kevin Cole 
Cliff Dobbs 
Clarence Grisham 
WW Walls 
Travis Walls 
Bill Gibson 
Joe Loudy 
Denton Lesslie 
Randy Bailey 
Melvin Lee 
Joseph Sessum 
Josh Aslinger 
Kent Ball 
Chad Sharpe 
Von Perry 
Rich Orabitg 
Brent Robbins 
Richard Yeager 
Dave Johnson 
Brian Smith 
George Hall 
Chris James 
Scott Black 
Hayden Pierre 


USGT (34) 

Eddie Leonard-TN 
Tim Moore-TN 
Kody Fry-TN 
Eddie Fry-TN 
Brad Rutland-TN 
Chris Crowder-NC 
RJ Whiteside-IL 
Micheal Beiling-TN 
Ben Puterbaugh-OH 
Josh Butt-KY 
William Moncief-TN 
Scott Pincher-TN 
Aaron Rivers-TN 
AJ Wilusz-IN 
Bill Wilusz-IN 
Julio Hernandez-TN 
Jeremy Bono-TN 
David Owens-TN 
Donald Martin-TN 

Contact me please 

Mack McCulley 
Joseph Sessum 
Jeff Johnson 
Clarence Grisham 
Jason Gouge 
Scott Fuller 
Rick Hess 
Cliff Dobbs 
Mike Jones 
Kevin Cole 
Bryan Klamer 
Brad Norris 
Chris Leach 
Hayden Pierre 
Tommy Ussery 


17.5 TC (23) 

TJ Moore-TN 
Tony Williams-OH 
Brad Rutland-TN 
Danny Bracken-GA 
Joe Young-SC 
RJ Whiteside-IL 
Willie Thomas-MI 
Staurt Owensby-AL 

Contact me please 

Rodney Barrett 
Eric Anderson 
Mike Jones 
Cody Woods 
Brian Letrich 
Dorien Delbridge 
Melvin Lee 
Chris James 
Ryan Ferstermacher 
Dustin Roberts 
Jesse Carnell 
Chad Sharpe 
Von Perry 
Mike Blick 
Dave Johnson 


JR VTA (11) 

Jordan Heavin-TN 
Evan Leonard-TN 
Kody Fry-TN 
Chris Butt-TN 
Quinn Oppenheim-GA 
David Owens Jr-TN 

Parents contact me please 

Greg Johnson 
Christian Johnson 
Dorien Delbridge 
Clay Gilbert 
Kyle Black


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Format changes*

Okay guys we have some small changes to inform you about. As most of you know this event has turned into a major National Level race weekend. We have racers coming from all over and sponsors across the board. So with so many more racers coming, we have made some changes to the original format...here it is 

Friday Sept 23rd 
Track opens at 3pm for practice 
Pit setup for paid entries 
You can pay and signup as well 
Track closes at 10pm 

Saturday Sept 24th 
Track opens at 7am for practice 
signups close at 11am 
concourse at 12 noon 
National Anthem at 12:30pm 
followed by drivers meeting 
1st round of qualifiers at 1pm 
Domino Pizza,drinks, and cookies served 
Event t-shirts sold 
1st round of quals for VTA will be IFMAR, to help sort racers 
2nd and 3rd quals will be heads up with resorts 
1 hour after last qual for the day I will remain for practice 

Sunday Sept 25th 
Track opens at 7am for practice 
LCQ at 11am 
Mains to follow 
Triple A-mains for VTA and USGT 
random prizes will be drawn during the day 
All awards and trophies will be given out at the end of the day 

I hope this helps everyone plan and prepare for the race that going to be talked about for months ahead. The excitment has build to a fever pitch, and this will truly be the one not to miss........ 

I would like to welcome all the RC racers across the country to the 

*2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY, USA.....LET GET IT ON!!!!!*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*sponsors*

*I would like to thank Eric and The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL...for their dedication and donation to the USVTA, VTA class, and this event. 

And special thank you to you EW for support in everything I do and given it to me straight, all the time..thank you Sir.



http://www.harbor-hobby.net/*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*TICK TOCK!!!!!THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGAN!!!!!!!! 
We are less than week away for the 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals in Music City, USA.... 
Make those last preparations...and get that $49.99 room from Sleep Inn, paint that slick VTA,USGT or TC body, mount those tires, get em scuffed, plan on being extremely happy racing with ppl from all over...Get everything you need done by Wed, so you can attend the event everyone is talking about 

Guys I want to thank all of the 156 entries and 129 ppl that contacted me about attending this event. Rather you are attending or not, it just goes to show that on-road is alive and kicking....kicking HARD!!!..and with classes like VTA and GT, its on the rise. 

You guys did a great job in helping me promote and push myself to make sure this event didnt just become a MSR...lol..we are truly about to make some great things happen this weekend. 

My hat goes off to the USVTA and everything it stands for, and thank you for letting me be a part of it.. 

To all the sponsors....you are a blessing, most ppl know I dont mind spending, but getting a little help is a good thing when explaining to the wifey where extra $500 went...lol 

I hope you guys are READY....lets shake the RC world and show them the 2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS deserve the reconition of a NATIONAL LEVEL EVENT......PREPARE YOURSELF......TICK TOCK ITS ALMOST HERE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET THOSE LAST MINUTE ENTRIES IN OR CONTACT ME TO MAKE SURE YOU GET A SPOT....CYA IN 5 DAYS.....:*


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Are driver figures required in the VTA class?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Are driver figures required in the VTA class?


yes sir...full USVTA rules

Ill have some extras at the track for sale


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

No problem, thanks. Can't wait.

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Final days*

*HERE IS A RUNDOWN 

2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY, USA 

SEPT 23RD-25TH 

THUNDER RC RACEWAY IN NASHVILLE,TN 

FULL USVTA RULES 

OFFICIAL USVTA EVENT 

VTA,USGT,TC 17.5, & JR VTA 

$30 ENTRY, $15 FOR 2ND CLASS,$10 JR VTA, $25 BONUS CLASS TC 17.5 

OVER 150 ENTRIES & OVER 120 PPL CONTACTED ME ABOUT THE EVENT 

FREE PIZZA,SODAS,& COOKIES 

SLEEP INN ROOMS $49.99 FOR DOUBLE QUEENS 

RACERS FROM OVER 10 STATES 

NEW LAYOUT 

PHOTOGRAPHY AND VIDEO 

OVER 60 AWARDS TO BE GIVEN AWAY 

OVER 100 PRIZES TO BE RANDOM DRAWN 

2 NATIONAL TITLES TO BE ISSUED 

JR VTA TITLE BELT TO BE ISSUED 

EVENT SHIRTS FOR ONLY $20 

OVER 20 SPONSORS 

TRACK IS 92X50 

2 TECHS ON HAND FOR BOTH DAYS 

LHS WILL BE ON-SITE FOR PARTS AND SUPPLIES 

CONCOURSE FOR ALL CLASSES 

PACE CAR FOR THE MAINS 

ALL 3 STARTING OPTIONS FOR VTA TRIPLE A-MAINS 

...cya Friday*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thank you sponsors*

*KRC/Darkside MC/CC/SC/RC
Thunder RC Raceway/Nashrcracer.com 
Risk Sciences 
USVTA 
Novak 
HPI/Hotbodies 
Boca 
Dominos Pizza 
Rockstar Paints 
AT & T 
RTS Products 
Carquest Auto parts 
Sleep Inn 
Hobby Lobby 
BEAR racing club 
Phils Hobby Shop 
Madison Trophy Shop 
Family Hobbies
The Track at Harbor Hobbies
Parma PSE
Pro-line
Whistling Pete
Brooks Photography
Christie Cookie
Trinity

thank you all...

lets make sure we show them our support as well*...:wave:


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> *HERE IS A RUNDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete awesomeness :thumbsup:, see ya friday evening


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*More sponsors!!!!*

*Thank you to the guys at Trinity and the great guys at Pro-line for the sponsorship and donations 

thank you very much 

and guys the clock has ticked its last tock.... 

come get some...no matter why you race this event will have you covered 

If you like trophies....plenty to go around 
If you like prizes....more than enough for every entry 
If you like competition....for every skill level they is a race within the race 
If you like bragging rights....oh boy, talk it up 
If you are on a budget...cheapest 3 day event that will feed you..PERIOD!! 
If you like to hang out and meet new racers with the same intrest and learn new things from others as well as teach some of your tricks...PLUS put in a whole lot of FUN.....this is for you.... 

THE 2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY, USA 

is everything a major RC event should have and more...come out to support a great event and cya soon 

thank you all, 
Myron Kinnard*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*More sponsors!!!!*

*I would like to welcome...... *
*TEKIN* 

*to the 2011 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS.... 

THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Maclin ygpm


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Are heat/main results going to be posted someplace? Or video?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

oh boy yes sir...we are packing the Thunder Dome ladies and dudes....if you need a on-road fix, Nashville TN is where its at...

we have arrived...

thanks to all of you that came out tonight for practice...

and yes goto...

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam B said:


> Are heat/main results going to be posted someplace? Or video?


I can’t wait until tomorrow, this going to be a good race... Adam I wish you was here just to see all the VTA cars. I will post something on hobby talk to let you know how Dave is doing, and how many times Dave hit the boards and jump off the track. lol


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks to guys like you and Dave and many more...we have racers representing 10 states as of right now....

who is there?

TN,KY,AL,GA,MI,OH,IL,NC,SC,IN, and got some more in the morning..lets see em....

thanks again for making the trip..cya soon...get some rest..lol


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to Myron, Robert and the rest of the crew. A great race and hopefully an annual event. I had a really good time. Jacks BBQ wasn't bad either.

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

well its over...the 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals in Music City,USA is behind us and we all need a pat on the back....you guys can thank me all you want, but the fact is, without the racers willing to come and race, the event doesnt happen. You guys are the reason the event was such a huge success, not me.... 

So from the bottom of my heart, thank you all so very much and I hope to see you all again real soon... 

I would like to thank all the sponsors again, you made it a little easier on me with your donations and prizes 

I would like to thank Robert Dirla for even allowing me to make this happen. He is a great guy and friend and as long as Im around and able, I will be there to help him and Thunder RC any way I can 

I also need to thank Tim Moore, he is the reason for alot of what I do for VTA as well as with my family. I think of him as a good role model and friend. You do so much and never ask for an award, but you deserve so many and you should always consider yourself blessed, just by the way you touch peoples lives, incl mine and my family. thanks again 

I would also like to thank the guys that put Thunder RC there to start with. Micheal Skeen,Chuck Moores, Billy Trask, Scott Fuller, Danny D, Chris Carter, and others. These are the guys that I met when I 1st came to TRC and showed me around the track. And they also do alot still to keep the doors open, on and off road 

Congads to....Southern National winners 

Jr VTA A-main winner and 2011 Jr VTA National Title holder and Champion Kody Fry 

17.5 B-main winner Scott Fuller 
17.5 A-main winner and 2011 17.5 TC National Champion Dave Johnson 

USGT C-main winner Aaron Rivers 
USGT B-main winner Eddie Fry 
USGT A-main winner and 2011 USGT National Title holder and Champion RJ Whiteside 

USVTA D-main winner Justin Oliver 
USVTA C-main winner Josh Butt 
USVTA B-main winner Raheen Demerst 
USVTA A-main winner and 2011 USVTA National Title holder and Champion Dave Johnson 

Congads to all of you and all the racers for making this event to remember, thanks 

Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard

http://www.brooksphotodesign.net/2011_USVTA_Southern_Nationals/index.html


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hope you have recovered from last weekend. I had a great time and looking forward to the next one.

chuck


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Im over my sleep issue...lol...Im so ready to just race for awhile...till THUNDER JAM 2012


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You should come up To Cleveland for The Halloween Classic.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I might do that...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Adam ygpm


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Back at you


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

http://nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5669&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*up next*

:hat:


----------

